# Help with class list for very small county fair show



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I co-organize the local county fair horse show and the class list is sadly outdated and very confusing. I am trying to revamp the list and would love input. Here's what I have so far:



> DEPARTMENT 006 – JUNIOR HORSE
> Horses shown in Junior Class cannot be show in Open Class, except by a different exhibitor in either Showmanship and/or Equitation/Horsemanship. One horse is eligible to collect two premiums. One Exhibitor can show a maximum of two horses. Riders must wear a helmet at all times while mounted.
> 
> Class A: Registered Halter (includes horses that are
> ...


I'm on the fence about the reining class. I don't know that it's fair to ask one judge to judge English, Western and reining, plus there's only ONE girl that would ever do reining... no one else has access to the horses or the knowledge. I was thinking maybe just offering a "reining exhibition" and "dressage exhibition" class where they basically just demonstrate their skill and get a participation ribbon.

Any ideas for other special classes are welcomed. We do have a "fun and games" gymkhana show on a different day with barrels, poles, etc.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you contacted your State's extension office?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

anndankev said:


> Have you contacted your State's extension office?


I tried but unfortunately did not get a response. I will give it another go.

I modeled the class list off of some of the other counties in my area, though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that a typo under equitation over fences? It says emphasis is on the horse.

You may be able to save some space by defining equitation, cross entry, etc., under rules, rather than every section. 

Looks good otherwise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

How big do you expect the turnout to be? It seems like an awfully big class list for a very small show... Is the show over one day?


----------

